# Industry News: Fuji Announces the GFX 50R medium format camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

> FUJIFILM GFX 50R features large 51.4MP image sensor in a compact and lightweight body reminiscent of renowned medium format film cameras; first in the GFX system to feature Bluetooth® compatibility
> *Valhalla, N.Y., September 25, 2018 *– *FUJIFILM North America Corporation *today announced the new *FUJIFILM GFX 50R* rangefinder-style medium format mirrorless digital camera. Featuring a large 51.4MP G Format CMOS image sensor and X-Processor Pro image processing engine, the GFX 50R delivers superior image quality in a compact and lightweight body reminiscent of their renowned medium format film cameras widely used in street and documentary photography. The GFX 50R is equipped with a 0.77×3.69M-dot organic “OLED” electronic viewfinder for accurate focusing and framing images. Weighing approximately 145g less than the GFX 50S, this camera offers intuitive handling in a rugged, weather-sealed body to meet the varying needs of photographers...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Sep 25, 2018)

$4,500 and still only 1080p30? This is worse than Canon. Dead in the water. /s

Interesting price for 50mp.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 25, 2018)

FujiFilm is on a roll IMO. Hope they have some demo units at Photo Expo in New York next month. They are also releasing a "pancake" 50mm early next year to go with.
Fuji also now has direct C1 support including tethering for those that prefer C1 to Lightroom.


----------



## dancan (Sep 25, 2018)

The 100 MP-Fuji is more interesting for me. I just wonder if all the Canon TSE´s (especially 17, 24, 50, 90) are a good combination with this high resolution sensor. What do you think?


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Sep 25, 2018)

I hope it's 51.4mp not just 4MP as it is written in the description


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 23, 2018)

That is without a doubt the worst promotional video for a camera I have ever seen in my life. I mean I am watching it and thinking, umm what? If they didn't show the camera alone at the very end for two seconds you wouldn't even know it was a video promoting a camera.

I have a mild interest in the camera itself, but that video is an epic fail.


----------

